# When riders "order" you to change music



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Ok,
You guys can say what you want but im a very nice guy, person specially when ppl treat me good. But i get really pissed when a cheap ass get into my car goes already changing my station, ordering music, connect his bluetoth on my car, turn on the ac in 10 seconds ride.
Yesterday i just look deep on his eyes and said "my car is not a jukbox sr, we will keep with my song"

im 5.0 with 1660 rides.
No gun, no water, no fcn nothing just what he paid for


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ROTA said:


> im 5.0 with 1660 rides.
> No gun, no water, no fcn nothing just what he paid for


If you don't provide a gun what if your pax want to do drivebys? You will not get 5 stars then!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> If you don't provide a gun what if your pax want to do drivebys? You will not get 5 stars then!


Throw away guns!!


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

hahahah sorry, my english is not perfect


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

You did correct. You can turn off the music connect in the driver app. Pax change nothing in my car.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

ROTA said:


> No gun, no water, no fcn nothing just what he paid for


Amen. B.Y.O.G. (Bring Your Own Gun)

As opposed to B.Y.O.O.G. (Bring Your Own Original Gangster)

Or B.Y.O.O.G.W.H.O.G. (Bring Your Own Original Gangster With His Own Gun)

Gotta get that Cheddar. Or Monterey Jack. Or perhaps Provolone. But please dear God, not Limburger.

Y.M.M.V.

Offer void where prohibited. Availability is limited. Taxes, title, and license fees not included. Visit your retailer for details. Limit one per customer. Offer expires July 15, 2017.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

You have the ratings to prove you are delivering.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

ROTA said:


> Ok,
> You guys can say what you want but im a very nice guy, person specially when ppl treat me good. But i get really pissed when a cheap ass get into my car goes already changing my station, ordering music, connect his bluetoth on my car, turn on the ac in 10 seconds ride.
> Yesterday i just look deep on his eyes and said "my car is not a jukbox sr, we will keep with my song"
> 
> ...


5.0 with 1660 rides is impossible! We need screenshot for this.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

no prob


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I still can't believe it. U must be buying those ratings. There are pax that will never give a perfect rating because they are like that. It's like running in a downpour missing all the rain droplets. U should be in the Lyft driver hall of fame.

U don't do the bar crowd?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> You have the ratings to prove you are delivering.


True, but I don't know how he does it. I guarantee I'd get 1 star if I said that to a pax.



freddieman said:


> I still can't believe it. U must be buying those ratings. There are pax that will never give a perfect rating because they are like that. It's like running in a downpour missing all the rain droplets. U should be in the Lyft driver hall of fame.
> 
> U don't do the bar crowd?


I've tried giving money for pax in exchange for a good rating when I thought something wasn't quite right with the ride. I've had pax turn down the money and then rate me down.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Touching my radio or temperature controls is an easy way to lose a limb


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

ROTA,
Nice job, keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I still can't believe it. U must be buying those ratings. There are pax that will never give a perfect rating because they are like that. It's like running in a downpour missing all the rain droplets. U should be in the Lyft driver hall of fame.
> 
> U don't do the bar crowd?


That score doesn't mean he's an actual 5.0
It gets rounded up or down on that page.
So he could be a 4.95. Would need to see his daily summary for the precise score.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I still can't believe it. U must be buying those ratings. There are pax that will never give a perfect rating because they are like that. It's like running in a downpour missing all the rain droplets. U should be in the Lyft driver hall of fame.
> 
> U don't do the bar crowd?


Why is it hard to believe? I also have a 4.96 on Uber. I don't give away anything, I don't offer aux cords. I allow use of my chargers if the ride is over 15 miles. Lyft and Uber only calculate your rating over the past 100. My lyft rating has been at 5 for almost 6 months but I only do 2 to 6 lyft rides a week at this point. My ratings have gone to as low as 4.83


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

ROTA said:


> View attachment 139528
> no prob


Photo shop. So easy.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Had one get TOO comfortable in my car once...From the back seat, he took his shoes off, and put his feet on my center console. Then started to do yoga with his feet in the air. Reported him and it turns out he was on his friends account, so they both got booted.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Had one get TOO comfortable in my car once...From the back seat, he took his shoes off, and put his feet on my center console. Then started to do yoga with his feet in the air. Reported him and it turns out he was on his friends account, so they both got booted.


hahahha man i dont care if they are paying, they are getting a cheap ride thats all be apreciated that someone is picking you up and not been stabbed by cab driver. I open ticket after ticket, report on 1 star, i dont get quiet on situation like this.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> That score doesn't mean he's an actual 5.0
> It gets rounded up or down on that page.
> So he could be a 4.95. Would need to see his daily summary for the precise score.


No, if he's 4.9-something then the rating would read 4.9 so his 5 rating is pure.

But I tend to ask a nice PT pax going 50+ minutes away if there's anything specific he'd like to listen to


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

ROTA said:


> hahahah sorry, my english is not perfect









ROTA said:


> View attachment 139528
> no prob


What city are you driving in?


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> No, if he's 4.9-something then the rating would read 4.9 so his 5 rating is pure.
> 
> But I tend to ask a nice PT pax going 50+ minutes away if there's anything specific he'd like to listen to


You're wrong. When I have a 4.95, I show as a 5.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

ROTA said:


> View attachment 139528
> no prob


Lyft rounds up. Please post pic of daily rating summary. You are not a true 5 star.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I find when I reach 5* that the riders think you are a noob. I dropped a bit to 4.9 on Lyft. Uber uses 500 rides not 100. You will carry a low rating for a while on Uber like bad luggage.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> You're wrong. When I have a 4.95, I show as a 5.


Incorrect. Look again.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Incorrect. Look again.


You're wrong and always will be wrong. 
If I have a 4.95 or higher, both the passenger and myself (in the dashboard) will see me with a 5


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Raven087 said:


> You're wrong and always will be wrong.
> If I have a 4.95 or higher, both the passenger and myself (in the dashboard) will see me with a 5


Your grade is an "F." Study harder to absorb the material and give the correct answer in the future.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

she is right.
4.95 is already 5 stars


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Not on my screen.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

5 stars for lyft its from 4.95 - 5.0.
When you are 4.94, its 4.9 stars.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Your grade is an "F." Study harder to absorb the material and give the correct answer in the future.


The people have voted and I whooped you BIGLY. Take a seat, class is in session.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

ROTA said:


> Ok,
> You guys can say what you want but im a very nice guy, person specially when ppl treat me good. But i get really pissed when a cheap ass get into my car goes already changing my station, ordering music, connect his bluetoth on my car, turn on the ac in 10 seconds ride.
> Yesterday i just look deep on his eyes and said "my car is not a jukbox sr, we will keep with my song"
> 
> ...


End ride tell them to get the **** out


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

ROTA said:


> View attachment 139528
> no prob


That could be a 4.95 rounded up AND it's only the last 100 ratings. Good job but very misleading


----------



## fblyft (Jul 22, 2017)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Had one get TOO comfortable in my car once...From the back seat, he took his shoes off, and put his feet on my center console. Then started to do yoga with his feet in the air. Reported him and it turns out he was on his friends account, so they both got booted.


Had a mutha****a do that shit. 
"Sir if I came to your house, dropped my pants and rubbed my bare ass on your carpet, would you be OK with that?" 
He said "hell nah" RIDE OVER, GET OUT.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

ROTA said:


> ..... someone is picking you up and not been stabbed by cab driver.


hahaha, LMAO.

Good Stuff, I like your honesty, its got a little kick!



JJS said:


> I find when I reach 5* that the riders think you are a noob. I dropped a bit to 4.9 on Lyft. Uber uses 500 rides not 100. You will carry a low rating for a while on Uber like bad luggage.


The funny thing is my lyft rating took a sharp hit just in the past 2 weeks. For some reason i always imagined my UBER rating being lower than my LYFT. Both 100 and 500 systems have advantages and disadvantages, and Both systems are busted.


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

5.0 is great on lyft, but not impossible, since it's only based on the last 100. In my market Uber is based on the last 500.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Had one get TOO comfortable in my car once...From the back seat, he took his shoes off, and put his feet on my center console. Then started to do yoga with his feet in the air. Reported him and it turns out he was on his friends account, so they both got booted.


Not buying it. If it was his friends account, Uber/Lyft would not know who the pax was in order to boot him.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

JesusisLord777 said:


> 5.0 is great on lyft, but not impossible, since it's only based on the last 100. In my market Uber is based on the last 500.


its not, as a dumb ass guy give you 1 star and that will drop you alot


----------



## JesusisLord777 (Dec 4, 2016)

ROTA said:


> its not, as a dumb ass guy give you 1 star and that will drop you alot


Well... I have a 4.91 on Lyft and a 4.97 on Uber.... So while it might take a while, I wouldn't be at all suprised if my rating on Lyft gets back up to 5


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

toke me alot of hard job to be 5.0 on lyft.. i work full-time on it and i dont do uber.
After 3 days on 5.0 star, i got back to 4.9 just because of ONE stupid lyft line and reason was because the laddy who requested it at first got late at work because more ppl got in line


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Not buying it. If it was his friends account, Uber/Lyft would not know who the pax was in order to boot him.


Doesn't matter - boot the friend too. If he/his friend want to be an Ahole, they both lose.


----------



## mjyousse (Dec 7, 2016)

Tell them you'd do if for a tip, they'll be silent the whole time. Cheap a$$ pax..


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Uber has price segmentation, I have music segmentation...

B4 they get in the car, I always change radio station based on the age & look of pax..

You can't have music dropping "f bombs", "Shake ur booty", "put it on me", all over the place while you have an older couple, father & daughter...business travellers in your car. 

Millenials on the other hand love music with effed up lyrics...They can have it.

It is just a matter of accomodation!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

4.9 for at least 2 months. Give nothing accept good service.

No water, no gum and the aux cord keeps getting stolen.

Water? Lyft hasn't sent me any yet. (Of course I rarely hear this from Lyft riders. Uber cheeps on the other hand...


----------

